# ISP Faktura & Shop System



## ex-sys (8. Nov. 2008)

Hallo,
ISPConfig bietet zwar das ISP Faktura an aber das ist ja nur für Kunden sinnvoll die schon einen Account auf dem Server haben. Kann ich ISP Faktura mit einem Shop System verbinden z.B. Prestashop?
Schön wäre es natürlich wenn die Kunden die einen WebSpace bestellen auch gleich automatisch angelegt werden in ISPConfig. 
Prestashop ist nebenbei bemerkt mal einen Blick wert! Die Jungs programmieren nicht schon wieder an einem osc Fork rum sondern entwickeln was ganz neues - ich bin sehr begeistert davon - alleine schon deswegen da es eine Modul Schnittstelle gibt und man nicht wie bei osc & Co. im Quellcode rumpfuschen muss. . .


----------



## Till (8. Nov. 2008)

Generell kannst Du mit jeder beliebigen Software ISPConfig ansteuern. Stichwort: Remoting Framework:

http://www.ispconfig.org/remoting_plugin.htm


----------



## Ingo (8. Feb. 2011)

Das ist ein guter Tipp! Danke


----------



## Till (9. Feb. 2011)

Der obige Link bezieht sich aber nur auf ISPConfig 2. ISPConfig 3 hat auch eine remote schnittstelle, die funktioniert aber ein wenig anders. Infos dazu findest Du im remote_client Verzeichnis des ISPConfig 3 tar.gz.


----------



## Ingo (20. Feb. 2011)

richtig. Ich habe ich bereits gesehen


----------

